# Censimento pannocchioni tradi



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Mò mi sono rotta.
Questo sito attira portatori di pannocchioni come il miele.
Quindi faccio il censimento.
Joey blow pannocchiuto.
Tubarao pannocchiuto (referenze la divina matraini)
Occhi verdi pannocchiuto.
Spider psnnocchiuto.

Poi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mò mi sono rotta.
> Questo sito attira portatori di pannocchioni come il miele.
> Quindi faccio il censimento.
> Joey blow pannocchiuto.
> ...



Occhiverdi chi l'ha referenziato?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Occhiverdi chi l'ha referenziato?



Tu sì che vai al sodo.

E perchè non avanzi dubbi sugli altri?


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mò mi sono rotta.
> Questo sito attira portatori di pannocchioni come il miele.
> Quindi faccio il censimento.
> Joey blow pannocchiuto.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:modalità kreti e la pannocchia te la sei fumata


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu sì che vai al sodo.
> 
> E perchè non avanzi dubbi sugli altri?



Perché di Tuba lo so
Spider lo dice sempre

in effetti non sapevo nemmeno di Joey... Chi l'ha referenziato?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché di Tuba lo so
> Spider lo dice sempre
> 
> in effetti non sapevo nemmeno di Joey... Chi l'ha referenziato?



Stellina, sai che sei una cosettina dolce e tenera e tutta pura?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stellina, sai che sei una cosettina dolce e tenera e tutta pura?



E non stavo scherzando.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Occhiverdi chi l'ha referenziato?


Poche sere fa era proprio lui a contestare che tutti i forumisti si classificano superdotati.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stellina, sai che sei una cosettina dolce e tenera e tutta pura?


si, tesorina!!! Purissima... Me lo diceva sempre Manhattan, ti ricordi?

Ma tu sai di altri pannocchioni?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> si, tesorina!!! Purissima... Me lo diceva sempre Manhattan, ti ricordi?
> 
> Ma tu sai di altri pannocchioni?



Uhm...... Spè che ci penso.... No.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché di Tuba lo so
> Spider lo dice sempre
> 
> in effetti non sapevo nemmeno di Joey... Chi l'ha referenziato?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oddio son piegata in due dal ridere non vorrei che poi tocca chiedere le referenze delle referenziatrici !!!:singleeye::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Vengono uno schifo qui su tradi quelle foto. Sono immensamente belle, non voglio tradire Mapplethorpe. 
Vi do dei link. In Amore e Sesso, ok.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

figo 'sto thread!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> figo 'sto thread!


Si Figo ma per ora .... Solo patate niente pannocchie :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> figo 'sto thread!



sì ecco: fighissimo, infatti 

facciamo che la fama di ALMENO UNO DEI NICK (a mia scelta, ovvio) per voi chiacchierone rimane una cosa per sentito dire
















:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Occhiverdi chi l'ha referenziato?


per ora nessuna ma io mi fido.
(Non dirmi che non gli hai mai guardato il pacco. se è tutto oro quello che luccica da mollo allora è pannocchiuto)


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché di Tuba lo so
> Spider lo dice sempre
> 
> in effetti non sapevo nemmeno di Joey... Chi l'ha referenziato?


Lui stesso. E io ci credo.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì ecco: fighissimo, infatti
> 
> facciamo che la fama di ALMENO UNO DEI NICK (a mia scelta, ovvio) per voi chiacchierone rimane una cosa per sentito dire
> 
> ...



e si. Ciao belli.
Mica siamo su nonfotterepannocchionialleamiche.com


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Io ve lo dico. Ora ad ogni nick nuovo gli chiedo del pannocchione.
Però dobbiamo mettere dei limiti.
Di altezza e larghezza.
Credo io.
Sopra i diciotto direi che inizia ad essere un pannocchione, sempre se ha una circonferenza come minimo di...quanto?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann secondo me ha il pannocchione.
Ironeggia che ce l'ha piccolo. E in genere solo un uomo che ha un signor pipino scherza sulle sue misure.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ve lo dico. Ora ad ogni nick nuovo gli chiedo del pannocchione.
> Però dobbiamo mettere dei limiti.
> Di altezza e larghezza.
> Credo io.
> Sopra i diciotto direi che inizia ad essere un pannocchione, sempre se ha una circonferenza come minimo di...quanto?



Spider ha parlato di 20 cm
la circonferenza non so...


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spider ha parlato di 20 cm
> la circonferenza non so...



Minchia.

Un trasporto eccezionale nelle mutande.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> 
> Un trasporto eccezionale nelle mutande.



Mai usato un righello. Possiamo introdurre l'unità di misura pugnetti?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai usato un righello. Possiamo introdurre l'unità di misura pugnetti?


non cconosco.
Sarebbe?
Tiri dei pugni sul pisello?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> non cconosco.
> Sarebbe?
> Tiri dei pugni sul pisello?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Io eviterei di provare ... Comunque qui tocca fidarsi delle apparenze :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Febbraio 2014)

La smettete di citarmi a caso? Grazie.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La smettete di citarmi a caso? Grazie.


Prego, Ma ti ha giusto Tebe per sbaglio ... Essu'


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai usato un righello. Possiamo introdurre l'unità di misura pugnetti?



certamente! e per le circonferenze direi di usare il giro pollice+indice....
ecco....possiamo definire Pannocchione quando, abbracciata la circonferenza con le dita sopra citate, indice+pollice disegnano solo una semicirconferenza...


che ne dite!!!?? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si Figo ma per ora .... Solo patate niente pannocchie :rotfl:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì ecco: fighissimo, infatti
> 
> facciamo che la fama di ALMENO UNO DEI NICK (a mia scelta, ovvio) per voi chiacchierone rimane una cosa per sentito dire





Tebe ha detto:


> e si. Ciao belli.
> Mica siamo su nonfotterepannocchionialleamiche.com



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (9 Febbraio 2014)

ussignur :blank:

disattivatemi la tebina modalità kreti prima che faccia danni irreversibili :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai usato un righello. Possiamo introdurre l'unità di misura pugnetti?


Basta approssimazione:
http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090917051206AAK3yeA


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Basta approssimazione:
> http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090917051206AAK3yeA


oh finalmente si parla di cose concrete.   però un Esticazzi(negri) mi pare d'uopo


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ussignur :blank:
> 
> disattivatemi la tebina modalità kreti prima che faccia danni irreversibili :mrgreen:


Troppo tardi. Potete solo sperare che mattia venga a letto cosi devo smettere per forza e traslarmi sul blog di nudo che almeno li non si insospettisce.
Comunque.
Tu hai il pannocchione?
Comunque se noti la modalitá kreti non é solo mia.
Ha preso pure l algida fantastica.
Fai tu.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Basta approssimazione:
> http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090917051206AAK3yeA


Ho smesso di leggere alla seconda riga.
Ma un semplice righello no?
Tu hai il pannicchione?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> oh finalmente si parla di cose concrete.   però un Esticazzi(negri) mi pare d'uopo


Pannocchia dotato pure tu?

Eddai. Collaborate un pó.
Che rigidi che siete.
Mai dove serve peró.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pannocchia dotato pure tu?
> 
> Eddai. Collaborate un pó.
> *Che rigidi che siete.
> Mai dove serve peró*.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


stupenda questa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pannocchia dotato pure tu?
> 
> Eddai. Collaborate un pó.
> Che rigidi che siete.
> Mai dove serve peró.


Ma almeno hai mandato un po' in giro il mio?
O lo hai cancellato?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno hai mandato un po' in giro il mio?
> O lo hai cancellato?


L ho cancellato conte.
Che stupida sono stats


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pannocchia dotato pure tu?
> 
> Eddai. Collaborate un pó.
> Che rigidi che siete.
> Mai dove serve peró.


e che ne so?   fissate dei parametri sennò qui lo sono tutti e lo è nessuno


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pannocchia dotato pure tu?
> 
> Eddai. Collaborate un pó.
> Che rigidi che siete.
> Mai dove serve peró.


Tebe, prova così:

:tette: 

Magari si sbottonano...

:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ho cancellato conte.
> Che stupida sono stats


Ah ecco perchè non tira più....
Ma ho in mente un nuovo scoop...
Da minimo comun a massimo comun...

Ossia dopo la piscina che si  è tutto ritratto e diventa ultra minuscolo...
a quando sta per esplodere dinnanzi a nuove efferate dissolute e immonde lussurie...

Alfa e Omega.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho smesso di leggere alla seconda riga.
> Ma un semplice righello no?
> Tu hai il pannicchione?


Non ancora, ma all'uopo sto assumendo prodotti specifici.


----------



## Principessa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pannocchia dotato pure tu?
> 
> Eddai. Collaborate un pó.
> Che rigidi che siete.
> Mai dove serve peró.


Ahahahahahah!

Meglio pochi ma buoni. Troppi poi è difficile gestirli


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Tebe, prova così::tette: Magari si sbottonano...:carneval:


Pigli per il culo?Sei l unica a non sapere che sono una felice portatrice di micro tette?Anche se facessi quel gesto non cambierebbe nulla.Che gente bazzica su questo forum.Comunque l alieni che la tua mente malata ha partorito, un mix rabarbaro perplesso è raccapricciante. Madonna.Quib, nascondi stile 3d se no il forum non lo vendi mai pi7.Guarda che soggetti bazzicano.


----------



## oscuro (10 Febbraio 2014)

*E*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno hai mandato un po' in giro il mio?
> O lo hai cancellato?


Lo ha cancellato, a furia di ingrandire l'immagine rischiava la vista e la rottura del cellulare.:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lo ha cancellato, a furia di ingrandire l'immagine rischiava la vista e la rottura del cellulare.:rotfl:



Ahahahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pannocchia dotato pure tu?
> 
> Eddai. Collaborate un pó.
> Che rigidi che siete.
> Mai dove serve peró.


Rigidi devono essere per forza... Se no che debacle.... Giorno


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rigidi devono essere per forza... Se no che debacle.... Giorno


Buongiorno:mexican:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah!
> 
> Meglio pochi ma buoni. Troppi poi è difficile gestirli



Sappi che nn ti ho elencata nei nick del sesso sfrenato perche tu sei l amore e il sesso insieme. ....sei una categoria tutta tua...a parte...nel mio cuore. ....dolce amor mio. Buongiorno:smile:


----------



## Principessa (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sappi che nn ti ho elencata nei nick del sesso sfrenato perche tu sei l amore e il sesso insieme. ....sei una categoria tutta tua...a parte...nel mio cuore. ....dolce amor mio. Buongiorno:smile:


Ah ecco... 
Mi è partita l'incazzatura. 

Scusa amore mio di aver dubitato di te. Farò di tutto per farmi perdonare. 
:inlove:


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pigli per il culo?Sei l unica a non sapere che sono una felice portatrice di micro tette?Anche se facessi quel gesto non cambierebbe nulla.Che gente bazzica su questo forum.Comunque l alieni che la tua mente malata ha partorito, un mix rabarbaro perplesso è raccapricciante. Madonna.Quib, nascondi stile 3d se no il forum non lo vendi mai pi7.Guarda che soggetti bazzicano.


Ciao Tebe, non ti prendo per il culo... non avevo idea della questione microtette, ma io cado spesso dal pero...
Non me ne farei un cruccio, però, in fondo dipende anche tanto da come ci si pone sulla questione...

Per il resto, so di essere alquanto insolita, è questione di gusti personali, io sinceramente trovo raccapricciante il pensiero di passeggiare al tramonto con JB...

:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah ecco...
> Mi è partita l'incazzatura.
> 
> Scusa amore mio di aver dubitato di te. Farò di tutto per farmi perdonare.
> :inlove:



ma ti pare?
dobbiamo ancora superare certe questione inter nos......cmq non hai buisogno di nessun perdono....
sei sempre perdonata....in realta, non c'e' nulla che tu possa fare di cosi brutto da doverti far perdonare....
sei il mio fiorellino giramondo:inlove:


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non ancora, ma all'uopo sto assumendo prodotti specifici.


Non vale.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe, non ti prendo per il culo... non avevo idea della questione microtette, ma io cado spesso dal pero...
> Non me ne farei un cruccio, però, in fondo dipende anche tanto da come ci si pone sulla questione...
> 
> Per il resto, so di essere alquanto insolita, è questione di gusti personali, io sinceramente trovo raccapricciante il pensiero di passeggiare al tramonto con JB...
> ...


Vabbé. Perdonata sulle micro tette.
Peró sono felicissima di averle cosí.
Mi piacciono un sacco.
Mai avuta nessuna paranoia in merito!
Anzi!

Paura delle tette.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe, non ti prendo per il culo... non avevo idea della questione microtette, ma io cado spesso dal pero...
> Non me ne farei un cruccio, però, in fondo dipende anche tanto da come ci si pone sulla questione...
> 
> Per il resto, so di essere alquanto insolita, è questione di gusti personali, io sinceramente trovo raccapricciante il pensiero di passeggiare al tramonto con JB...
> ...


Giusto, chiudiamoci direttamente in un bungalow e che non se ne parli più.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mò mi sono rotta.
> Questo sito attira portatori di pannocchioni come il miele.
> Quindi faccio il censimento.
> Joey blow pannocchiuto.
> ...


Ma magari!!!! 



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu sì che vai al sodo.
> 
> E perchè non avanzi dubbi sugli altri?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



disincantata ha detto:


> Poche sere fa era proprio lui a contestare che tutti i forumisti si classificano superdotati.



minchia. C'è qualcuno che legge quello che scrivo. E lo ricorda anche!!! 



Tebe ha detto:


> per ora nessuna ma io mi fido.
> (Non dirmi che non gli hai mai guardato il pacco. se è tutto oro quello che luccica da mollo allora è pannocchiuto)


Ma Quintina in verità si perde sempre nei miei occhi. Poi con il nasino che mi ritrovo....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe, non ti prendo per il culo... non avevo idea della questione microtette, ma io cado spesso dal pero...
> Non me ne farei un cruccio, però, in fondo dipende anche tanto da come ci si pone sulla questione...
> 
> Per il resto, so di essere alquanto insolita, è questione di gusti personali, io sinceramente trovo raccapricciante il pensiero di passeggiare al tramonto con JB...
> ...


perche? ti riferisci a me? sono io che voglio passeggiare con quello la ....JB, o qualcosa di simile....
a me raccapriccia l idea di farci sesso.....preferirei sharing una canna , un bicchiere di vino, una opartita a scacchi al tramonto.....aragosta sulla spiaggia, un altra canna, qualche film impegnato tipo barry lyndon, oppure kapo', oppure la rosa bianca, o il dottor zivago....cose cosi....


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ma non ho capito.. chi è che valuta i pannocchioni?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito.. chi è che valuta i pannocchioni?


io dovrei, mi sembra il minimo.....
sono fedele ed impegnata....non ho secondi fini...posso essere imparziale...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche? ti riferisci a me? sono io che voglio passeggiare con quello la ....JB, o qualcosa di simile....
> a me raccapriccia l idea di farci sesso.....preferirei sharing una canna , un bicchiere di vino, una opartita a scacchi al tramonto.....aragosta sulla spiaggia, un altra canna, qualche film impegnato tipo barry lyndon, oppure kapo', oppure la rosa bianca, o il dottor zivago....cose cosi....


Giusto l'aragosta sulla spiaggia, eventualmente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io dovrei, mi sembra il minimo.....
> sono fedele ed impegnata....non ho secondi fini...posso essere imparziale...



bugiarda!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bugiarda!


su che? no no....guarda sai....io ho anche vinto il premio fedelta!
il mio compagno puo non esserlo se vuole....non mi frega....io invece sono impeccabile....
pesno sia una forma avanzata di masochismo puro o cose cosi....
ma il menu lo puoi vedere anche se non ordini....percio'....a me i pannocchini! sull attenti possibilmente


----------



## b2b (10 Febbraio 2014)

Io paura della latitanza



Tebe ha detto:


> Vabbé. Perdonata sulle micro tette.
> Peró sono felicissima di averle cosí.
> Mi piacciono un sacco.
> Mai avuta nessuna paranoia in merito!
> ...


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io dovrei, mi sembra il minimo.....
> sono fedele ed impegnata....non ho secondi fini...posso essere imparziale...



PARACULA :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

b2b ha detto:


> Io paura della latitanza


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> su che? no no....guarda sai....io ho anche vinto il premio fedelta!
> il mio compagno puo non esserlo se vuole....non mi frega....io invece sono impeccabile....
> pesno sia una forma avanzata di masochismo puro o cose cosi....
> ma il menu lo puoi vedere anche se non ordini....percio'....a me i pannocchini! *sull attenti possibilmente
> *


Mica sale così, senza motivo. 

O forse si?!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2014)

b2b ha detto:


> Io paura della latitanza


Vabbè, ma così sembri uno stalker.
Ti invito a presentarti giusto il minimo, da persona educata.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ma invece che perdere tempo qui Occhi, aggiornare il tuo 3D in onore delle forumiste in calo di zuccheri?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mica sale così, senza motivo.
> 
> O forse si?!


avoja....
cioe' Tebe nuda dietro di me, tipo modella per dipinti.. cosi per aiutarvi....e io seduta su una sedia a giudicare.....


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma magari!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto.
Se il naso è un indicatore.
Quanta roba dentro le mutandone!


----------



## mic (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Se il naso è un indicatore.
> Quanta roba dentro le mutandone!


Quindi ti va bene una raccolta di nasi comparativa?


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giusto, chiudiamoci direttamente in un bungalow e che non se ne parli più.


:rofl:


----------



## lolapal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vabbé. Perdonata sulle micro tette.
> Peró sono felicissima di averle cosí.
> Mi piacciono un sacco.
> Mai avuta nessuna paranoia in merito!
> ...


Era proprio questo di cui parlavo: il giusto atteggiamento. Anche le microtette hanno il loro perché. 

:smile:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Appunto.
> *Se il naso è un indicatore.
> Quanta roba dentro le mutandone*!


Eh si..col naso puoi sapere subito cosa ci sta dentro le mutandone..E quanta roba c'è anche. Se l'intestino e i reni funzionano bene e cose simili :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

*si dice......*

chi di naso abbonda di cazzo sfonda...
dicono cosi....


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

b2b ha detto:


> Io paura della latitanza


Hai ragione. Ma come vedi mi sto impegnando e continuano ad intetrompermi..
Ci sto mettendo il cuor hem...la guest.

Poi sto cellulare. E il lavoro...
 Uff


----------



## b2b (10 Febbraio 2014)

uff lo dico io


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

io non vi seguo


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

comunque, io a 20 non ci arrivo...
sono qualche mm sotto!!!!

però scusate...ma non era importante?
che conta il resto,
 che sono fisime nostre...che, che...e blà, blà?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> comunque, io a 20 non ci arrivo...
> sono qualche mm sotto!!!!
> 
> però scusate...ma non era importante?
> ...


20 so troppi, caso chiuso


----------



## scrittore (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Se il naso è un indicatore.
> Quanta roba dentro le mutandone!



OOHHMM...ASPETTA TEBE...CI SONO ANCHE IO....STO A FA MANOVRA PER USCI' DA CASA....
ARRIVO EH..

scusa ma sto c... mi impiccia i movimenti!!

prima di inserirmi volevo che tu esprimessi un tuo parere semi-professionale sull "argomento"...ma non ce la faccio a usci da casa...ti dovrò  ospitare...

_note:
in sotto fondo ascolto zucchero che dice 
C'è un dondolo che dondola....

che poi se ci penso...che cazzo dovrà fare mai un dondolo ?_


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> 20 so troppi, caso chiuso


non sai che ti perdi..
anche perchè io ho imparato a non spingerlo troppo...
cerco sempre il punto G
e per quello basta la cappellona!!!
solo verso la fine, spingo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma magari!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



é perché sono un'anima pura... 

La prossima volta starò più attenta!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non sai che ti perdi..
> anche perchè io ho imparato a non spingerlo troppo...
> cerco sempre il punto G
> e per quello basta la cappellona!!!
> solo verso la fine, spingo.



e' uguale.....e' cmq troppo e non lo dico sulla base del nulla....ho un righello qui con me


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non sai che ti perdi..
> anche perchè io ho imparato a non spingerlo troppo...
> cerco sempre il punto G
> e per quello basta la cappellona!!!
> solo verso la fine, spingo.



Azz Spider quanto sei maschio!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> avoja....
> cioe' Tebe nuda dietro di me, tipo modella per dipinti.. cosi per aiutarvi....e io seduta su una sedia a giudicare.....


mooolto meglio!!  Ma per vedere tebe nuda basterebbe trovare sto cappero di blog di nudo! 




Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma invece che perdere tempo qui Occhi, aggiornare il tuo 3D in onore delle forumiste in calo di zuccheri?


Meglio di no invece. 
Dal lato fisico va pure meglio di prima... praticamente siamo due conigli.
Ma dal lato sentimentale non va molto bene e dato che legge il forum evito di esternare..... se proprio tieni ad un resoconto ti mando un pm, Contro la glicemia.



Tebe ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Se il naso è un indicatore.
> Quanta roba dentro le mutandone!


Cazzo tebe ti sei fissata con il mio coso. 
Adesso mi faccio una foto e te la mando ma prima scrivimi due cose porche per darmi il la.  Pm logicamente.


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' uguale.....e' cmq troppo e non lo dico sulla base del nulla....ho un righello qui con me


guarda che la patatina è elastica.

può uscire un bimbo dalla patatita..che è almeno 35 cm!!!
per non parlare della circonferenza.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> chi di naso abbonda di cazzo sfonda...
> dicono cosi....


Devo essere il caso che conferma la regola.... 





Spider ha detto:


> comunque, io a 20 non ci arrivo...
> sono qualche mm sotto!!!!
> 
> però scusate...ma non era importante?
> ...


e stavolta te lo appoggio!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> guarda che la patatina è elastica.
> 
> può uscire un bimbo dalla patatita..che è almeno 35 cm!!!
> per non parlare della circonferenza.


ne sono consapevole, si.....so da dove escono i bimbi......
e so anche che la patatina e' elastica....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> é perché sono un'anima pura...
> 
> La prossima volta starò più attenta!


la prossima volta metto la gonna! tiè!


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

:saggio:


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Azz Spider quanto sei maschio!


ma no!!!
se  qualcuno mi fa un complimento divento tutto rosso!!
poi sono stato un disastro per tanto tempo.
adesso ho imparato che devo controllarmi e pensare solo al piacere della donna...che ho davanti.
il mio viene categoricamente sempre dopo.
risultato?
duro il doppio!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma no!!!
> se  qualcuno mi fa un complimento divento tutto rosso!!
> poi sono stato un disastro per tanto tempo.
> adesso ho imparato che devo controllarmi e pensare solo al piacere della donna...che ho davanti.
> ...


addirittura


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma no!!!
> se  qualcuno mi fa un complimento divento tutto rosso!!
> poi sono stato un disastro per tanto tempo.
> adesso ho imparato che devo controllarmi e pensare solo al piacere della donna...che ho davanti.
> ...


Daje!


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 8175


:risata: 



ps. vale pure per te


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

b2b ha detto:


> uff lo dico io


Che brutto carattere che hai. Proprio un maschiaccio alfa.:mrgreen:
Poi internet è lentissimo oggi. Apre una pagina ogni quarto d ora.
Che stress.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> ps. vale pure per te



Come vale pure per me???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma no!!!
> se  qualcuno mi fa un complimento divento tutto rosso!!
> poi sono stato un disastro per tanto tempo.
> adesso ho imparato che devo controllarmi e pensare solo al piacere della donna...che ho davanti.
> ...


Che maschio!


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> addirittura


si.
prima ero preda dell'ansia, della prestazione.
pensavo ame, a come risolvere.

non potevo perchè c'era la gara...non potevo perchè non adava fatto cosi...
da diverso tempo, non penso cosi.
se sto con una donna non mi aspetto niente... solo di rilassarmi.
è voglio che lei stia bene, mi metto al suo servizio, insomma!!!
sto qui, divertiamoci, cosa ti fa divertire?
prima no era cosi, dovevo necessariamente divertirmi io.
adesso lascio fare...mi lascio fare, lunghe carezze anche solo...
poi se viene... voglia,
ok.


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che maschio!


va bene ...prendimi in giro.
mi piace quando mi prendi in giro...
tanto.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si.
> prima ero preda dell'ansia, della prestazione.
> pensavo ame, a come risolvere.
> 
> ...



stiamo parlando di coccole vere anche ? cioe' coccole affettuose?


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di coccole vere anche ? cioe' coccole affettuose?


assolutamente si,
 ma certo non assolute.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> assolutamente si,
> ma certo non assolute.


senti che ti propongo...
vieni a vedere i tramonti con me.....mangiamoci il pesce al mare.....e io (che sono maestra cintura nera di coccole vere, ma quelle belle belle) ti coccolo un po.....carezze abbracci baci, quello che vuoi....e poi dopo cena te ne vai pure a fare le zozzerie con le tue sopra citate.....mi sembra equo


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> senti che ti propongo...
> vieni a vedere i tramonti con me.....mangiamoci il pesce al mare.....e io (che sono maestra cintura nera di coccole vere, ma quelle belle belle) ti coccolo un po.....carezze abbracci baci, quello che vuoi....e poi dopo cena te ne vai pure a fare le zozzerie con le tue sopra citate.....mi sembra equo




Molla spider.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Molla spider.


ma figurati, potevi arrivare prima....


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje!



Non ha detto il doppio di quanto...sii buono ogni tanto,


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ha detto il doppio di quanto...sii buono ogni tanto,


Ma sono stato buono. Cioè, a meno che non fosse zero, comunque il doppio di tot è positivo, di per sè. Non riesco ad essere più buono di così, onestamente.


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sono stato buono. Cioè, a meno che non fosse zero, comunque il doppio di tot è positivo, di per sè. Non riesco ad essere più buono di così, onestamente.



Non vuoi, non qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non vuoi, non qui.


Eh? Ma che ho fatto stavolta?


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh? Ma che ho fatto stavolta?



Stavolta poco, in generale stendi o tramortisci.


----------



## passante (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Troppo tardi. Potete solo sperare che mattia venga a letto cosi devo smettere per forza e traslarmi sul blog di nudo che almeno li non si insospettisce.
> Comunque.
> _Tu hai il pannocchione?_
> Comunque se noti la modalitá kreti non é solo mia.
> ...


chettifrega? tanto non lo do più in giro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> va bene ...prendimi in giro.
> mi piace quando mi prendi in giro...
> tanto.


Ma non ti prendevo in giro! Tu sei masculo, e pure tanto.


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mò mi sono rotta.
> Questo sito attira portatori di pannocchioni come il miele.
> Quindi faccio il censimento.
> Joey blow pannocchiuto.
> ...


Chi ha verificato queste doti?


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> chettifrega? tanto non lo do più in giro


Ma é un censimento!!!!
Madonna quanto sei prevenuto.
Uffi.
Guarda che non dici se hai il pannocchione ti auguro di rimanere chiuso tre ore in ascensore con giovannardi,binetti e il trota.
tu legato e imbavagliato ovviamente.







Paura. Mi sono auto impaurita da sola.
Minchia che trio.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non ti prendevo in giro! Tu sei masculo, e pure tanto.


Concordo sul masculo e pure tanto.


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma é un censimento!!!!
> Madonna quanto sei prevenuto.
> Uffi.
> Guarda che non dici se hai il pannocchione ti auguro di rimanere chiuso tre ore in ascensore con giovannardi,binetti e il trota.
> ...


Tutti gli uomini hanno il pannocchione, se lo chiedi a loro! :carneval::carneval:



























Sto scherzando, ovviamente!


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Va bene. L avete voi.
Faccio Tebe Otelma, gran sacerdotessa dei pannocchioni.

Io vedo....vedo...



Duply pannocchione.
Jon pannocchione
Mic pannocchione

Poi vediamo...
Perplesso mi sa di pannocchione...

Suggerimenti ?


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tutti tranne quelli di tradi.
Hai visto come scappano da questo 3d?

Mi sa che hanno paura.
Che sciocchi.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

Facciamo il pannocchiometro prima. 


8==D 
8===D 
8====D
8=====D
8======D
8=======D
8========D
8=========D
8==========D
8===========D
8============D


Mettete voi le definizioni vicino a ogni misura che ora non ho fantasia. Sono in lutto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene. L avete voi.
> Faccio Tebe Otelma, gran sacerdotessa dei pannocchioni.
> 
> Io vedo....vedo...
> ...


Marietto?


----------



## Fantastica (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 8==D
> 8===D
> 8====D
> 8=====D
> ...


Che bellini, deh! Sembrano le grechine dei quaderni delle elementari. Chissà quanti bambini useranno queste grechine in fondo agli esercizietti


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutti gli uomini hanno il pannocchione, se lo chiedi a loro! :carneval::carneval:


No no, io per esempio non rientro nella categoria. Mi sono astenuto per palese ininfluenza sul sondaggio.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non sai che ti perdi..
> anche perchè io ho imparato a non spingerlo troppo...
> cerco sempre il punto G
> e per quello basta la cappellona!!!
> solo verso la fine, spingo.


Ma ma ma.... SPIIIIIIIIIDER... Non ho voglia di cambiarmi mutandine a quest'ora!


----------



## mic (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene. L avete voi.
> Faccio Tebe Otelma, gran sacerdotessa dei pannocchioni.
> 
> Io vedo....vedo...
> ...


Senti, ma non fai prima a dire chi NON è pannocchiuto per te?
Cavolo gente...mi sa che che Tebe è in crisi d'astinenza da pannocchione.
(Tebe, per te pannocchie o pannocchiette). 










Per quel che mi riguarda, se ti dico tu che mi dai in cambio?


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Marietto?


Non lo so.
Non lo incrocio mai.
È quello con l avatar tristarello?


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Senti, ma non fai prima a dire chi NON è pannocchiuto per te?
> Cavolo gente...mi sa che che Tebe è in crisi d'astinenza da pannocchione.
> (Tebe, per te pannocchie o pannocchiette).
> 
> ...


Considerato che Mattia me lo da se vs bene due volte al mese. Si.
Sono in crisi perenne da pannocchia.
Non mi piacesse farlo con lui e se me ne piacessero altri la cosa sarebbe facile e invece.
Sono doppiamente sfigata.
Ho un uomo che dopo secoli insieme...lo guardo e mi scatta il porno. E l unico altro a cui ho concesso le mie rachitiche grazie...
:unhappy:

Lasciatemi sognare.


Vuoi il link del mio ipotetico blog di nudo?
Non che si veda molto ma...
:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma ma ma.... SPIIIIIIIIIDER... Non ho voglia di cambiarmi mutandine a quest'ora!



Ti basta poco..........


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene. L avete voi.
> Faccio Tebe Otelma, gran sacerdotessa dei pannocchioni.
> 
> Io vedo....vedo...
> ...



In effetti a volte sei inquietante.....in senso porno dico....non mi permetterei mai altrimenti. ...


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe a me fa morir dal ridere.
Io partecipo alla colletta per tradimento.net solo se Tebe diventa direttrice artistica del Forum . chissà che puttanaio che vien fuori. Ci sarà da divertirsi 

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Non lo incrocio mai.
> È quello con l avatar tristarello?


più che tristarello a me pare un eroe romantico...


----------



## mic (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Considerato che Mattia me lo da se vs bene due volte al mese. Si.
> Sono in crisi perenne da pannocchia.
> Non mi piacesse farlo con lui e se me ne piacessero altri la cosa sarebbe facile e invece.
> Sono doppiamente sfigata.
> ...


Un link ipotetico per un blog ipotetico? Perché no?
Dai...


----------



## Eliade (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene. L avete voi.
> Faccio Tebe Otelma, gran sacerdotessa dei pannocchioni.
> 
> Io vedo....vedo...
> ...


Eh vabè...allora son tutti pannocchioni...:condom:


----------



## Eliade (13 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> No no, io per esempio non rientro nella categoria. Mi sono astenuto per palese ininfluenza sul sondaggio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Allora mi sa che saresti l'unico davvero interessante da verificare!

Tebeeeeeeeeeee, c'è lavoro per te! :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> In effetti a volte sei inquietante.....in senso porno dico....non mi permetterei mai altrimenti. ...


In che senso inquietante in senso porno?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> In che senso inquietante in senso porno?


e' un senso buono.....
mica mi inquieti perche mi fai paura.....ma se dovessi avere un intercorso sessuale con te avrei l ansia da prestazione


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tebe a me fa morir dal ridere.
> Io partecipo alla colletta per tradimento.net solo se Tebe diventa direttrice artistica del Forum . chissà che puttanaio che vien fuori. Ci sarà da divertirsi
> 
> Buscopann


La kretinite ha sempre il suo perché.
Poi in abbinamento ad un bel faccino flaflap e a un gran bel paio di microtette il mix é iresistibile.
:mrgreen:

Tu per me sei pannocchiuto comunque.
Mi mandi una foto cosí certifico?


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> più che tristarello a me pare un eroe romantico...


Appunto. Tristarello.

Il genere non é il mio.
A me piacciono fli eroi un pó cazzari.
per te quindi marietto é pannocchiato?


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh vabè...allora son tutti pannocchioni...:condom:


No. Ce n é qualcuno con la micro pannocchia.
Ma non é il 3d giusto.
:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' un senso buono.....
> mica mi inquieti perche mi fai paura.....ma se dovessi avere un intercorso sessuale con te avrei l ansia da prestazione


:rotfl::rotfl:

Ma no...son tutto fumo e niente arrosto.
Ormai alla mia età...
Tuti ricordi.
:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Feather SUPER pannocchione.
Me lo sento.

Pure tu caro manda foto pannocchiata a tebina che deve certificare.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene. L avete voi.
> Faccio Tebe Otelma, gran sacerdotessa dei pannocchioni.
> 
> Io vedo....vedo...
> ...


Suggerisco di fissare dei parametri minimi.    lunghezza non inferiore a e circonferenza non inferiore a

altrimenti siamo tutti pannocchiodotati.....come non lo è nessuno


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma no...son tutto fumo e niente arrosto.
> Ormai alla mia età...
> ...


ma dalla voce io non ti avrei dato piu di 30 anni


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Suggerisco di fissare dei parametri minimi.    lunghezza non inferiore a e circonferenza non inferiore a
> 
> altrimenti siamo tutti pannocchiodotati.....come non lo è nessuno


Per la lunghezza il metodo empirico di Nausicaa, non a caso una scientifica, per me è il migliore.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

il quale metodo scientifico di Nausicaa consiste in.......?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Il pugno. Si usava in antichità come unità di misura: un pugno di sale, un pugno di pepe........un pugno di pannocchia


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

che assurdita.....
ho preso il righello. 20 cm sono 4 pugni miei.....ma stiamo scherzando? che esagerazione di piselli che avete (spider ad exeplum)
basta assurdita'....


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che assurdita.....
> ho preso il righello. 20 cm sono 4 pugni miei.....ma stiamo scherzando? che esagerazione di piselli che avete (spider ad exeplum)
> basta assurdita'....


Vabbè, sei tu che hai le mani d Barbie però 

Edit: Mo mi stai facendo venire il dubbio che il pungo lo metti in orizzontale......... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, sei tu che hai le mani d Barbie però


si io ho le mani piccole e' vero, ma 20 cm bello mio so troppi...mo vabbe che vabbe.....
cioe' poi se sei alta 1.80, robusta etc etc, magari ti vanno pure bene....a me mi calzano stretti


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, sei tu che hai le mani d Barbie però
> 
> Edit: Mo mi stai facendo venire il dubbio che il pungo lo metti in orizzontale......... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no no verticale verticale.....cioe', come ponte ponente ponte pi tappetapperugia no?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il pugno. Si usava in antichità come unità di misura: un pugno di sale, un pugno di pepe........un pugno di pannocchia


quindi per fare un esempio,partendo dalla base ed afferrandolo in piena erezione,se occorrono entrambe le mani una sull'altra e ne avanza ancora un pezzettino....uno può dirsi pannocchiuto?

Belin,Nausicaa sta cosa dovrebbe brevettarla....solo che è vero che le dimensioni delle mani variano da persona a persona....:nuke:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si io ho le mani piccole e' vero, ma 20 cm bello mio so troppi...mo vabbe che vabbe.....
> cioe' poi se sei alta 1.80, robusta etc etc, magari ti vanno pure bene....a me mi calzano stretti



e allora 22???????


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e allora 22???????



ma lother ma so alta io 22 cm....ndo me li metto???????:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi per fare un esempio,partendo dalla base ed afferrandolo in piena erezione,se occorrono entrambe le mani una sull'altra e ne avanza ancora un pezzettino....uno può dirsi pannocchiuto?
> 
> Belin,Nausicaa sta cosa dovrebbe brevettarla....solo che è vero che le dimensioni delle mani variano da persona a persona....:nuke:


questa mi sembra una pannocchia onestissima....


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi per fare un esempio,partendo dalla base ed afferrandolo in piena erezione,se occorrono entrambe le mani una sull'altra e ne avanza ancora un pezzettino....uno può dirsi pannocchiuto?
> 
> Belin,Nausicaa sta cosa dovrebbe brevettarla....solo che è vero che le dimensioni delle mani variano da persona a persona....:nuke:


Per me si dovrebbe scegliere _un'unità di misura_, che si premuri di fare il giro dei pannocchi e cominci a misurare.

Una a caso, scelgano loro. 

Le che ne dice Illustrissimo ?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me si dovrebbe scegliere _un'unità di misura_, che si premuri di fare il giro dei pannocchi e cominci a misurare.
> 
> Una a caso, scelgano loro.
> 
> Le che ne dice Illustrissimo ?


bisognerebbe fare un sondaggio.....solo che non so se sia meglio farne 2.   uno dove si chiede agli esaminati chi vogliono come esaminatrice e l'altro dove si chiedono alle nostre forumiste che si offre per esaminare.

Ovviamente dalla rosa delle esaminatrici ci sono dei nomi esclusi a prescindere,immagino ne convenga, esimio


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma dalla voce io non ti avrei dato piu di 30 anni


Sono 73.
:carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono 73.
> :carneval:


ma se....vabbe va....non ti credero' maissimo


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e allora 22???????


Lothar....misure?


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

W





perplesso ha detto:


> quindi per fare un esempio,partendo dalla base ed afferrandolo in piena erezione,se occorrono entrambe le mani una sull'altra e ne avanza ancora un pezzettino....uno può dirsi pannocchiuto?
> 
> Belin,Nausicaa sta cosa dovrebbe brevettarla....solo che è vero che le dimensioni delle mani variano da persona a persona....:nuke:


Sei davanti al monitor con il cazzo in tiro Tra le mani?






O Cristo.



Ne abbiamo trovato un altro allora.
Perplesso pannocchione.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me si dovrebbe scegliere _un'unità di misura_, che si premuri di fare il giro dei pannocchi e cominci a misurare.
> 
> Una a caso, scelgano loro.
> 
> Le che ne dice Illustrissimo ?


Pare che un'antica unita'di misura bolognese  si chiamasse pezzolone........che ne dici?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar....misure?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

​io mi offro volontaria​


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi per fare un esempio,partendo dalla base ed afferrandolo in piena erezione,se occorrono entrambe le mani una sull'altra e ne avanza ancora un pezzettino....uno può dirsi pannocchiuto?
> 
> Belin,Nausicaa sta cosa dovrebbe brevettarla....solo che è vero che le dimensioni delle mani variano da persona a persona....:nuke:



Ottimo.

Così ognuna ha il suo metro personalissimo. E si tiene conto della relatività.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ​io mi offro volontaria​



Non avevo dubbi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Allora? Quando si comincia?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

*scusa perpli*

se ci sono donne che non possono offrirsi...quei due nomi, di contro nemmeno i corrispettivi maschili di quei due nomi possono partecipare
mi spiace am e' cosi


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ottimo.
> 
> Così ognuna ha il suo metro personalissimo. E si tiene conto della relatività.



Visto che requisito fondamentale della bellezza è anche l'equilibrio, e visto che ci sono studi che mostrano che la lunghezza del membro è, rozzamente, proporzionale all'altezza -con grande varianza, purtuttavia- i pugnetti dei possessori del membro stesso mi paiono una unità di misura appropriata.

Così che un uomo grande e dalle mani grandi, ha necessariamente bisogno di un membro in proporzione per vedersi come dotato in abbondanza, e viceversa.

Questo perchè mi avete stuzzicato con il problema della misura.
Come ho già avuto modo di dire, l'amante migliore che io abbia mai avuto non aveva un pene incredibilmente grande.

Io però trovo che sia il più bello che io abbia mai visto. Oltre che il più bravo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se ci sono donne che non possono offrirsi...quei due nomi, di contro nemmeno i corrispettivi maschili di quei due nomi possono partecipare
> mi spiace am e' cosi



Eh?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh?



perplesso ha detto a tuba che due nome, due nick, due donne non possono offrirsi per misurare pannocchie.....posso anche frenare la mia fantasia ma non ci vuole tanto to work out i nomi...
siccome la trovo un ingiustizia, penso che anche i nomi maschili associti a quelle donne non possano farsi misurare la pannocchia.....
parcondicio


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> W
> 
> Sei davanti al monitor con il cazzo in tiro Tra le mani?
> 
> ...


Non saltare subito a conclusioni affrettate,stavo discorrendo con l'esimio Tubarao per individuare un criterio di selezione dei pannocchioni che fosse un filo oggettivo.....mica stavo parlando di me stesso

Eventiualmente controllo e ti fo sapere


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ​io mi offro volontaria​


Non avevo dubbi


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se ci sono donne che non possono offrirsi...quei due nomi, di contro nemmeno i corrispettivi maschili di quei due nomi possono partecipare
> mi spiace am e' cosi



QUOTISSIMO


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perplesso ha detto a tuba che due nome, due nick, due donne non possono offrirsi per misurare pannocchie.....posso anche frenare la mia fantasia ma non ci vuole tanto to work out i nomi...
> siccome la trovo un ingiustizia, penso che anche i nomi maschili associti a quelle donne non possano farsi misurare la pannocchia.....
> parcondicio



Ma dove l'ha scritto?
e perché queste due non possono? Chi sono? Io posso, quindi misuro!


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Visto che requisito fondamentale della bellezza è anche l'equilibrio, e visto che ci sono studi che mostrano che la lunghezza del membro è, rozzamente, proporzionale all'altezza -con grande varianza, purtuttavia- i pugnetti dei possessori del membro stesso mi paiono una unità di misura appropriata.
> 
> Così che un uomo grande e dalle mani grandi, ha necessariamente bisogno di un membro in proporzione per vedersi come dotato in abbondanza, e viceversa.
> 
> ...


non lo metto in dubbio,ma qui vogliamo più anche altro far contenta Tebe che ormai su sta cosa dei pannocchioni s'è inchiodata.....peraltro gli studi sul rapporto altezza-lunghezza mi inquietano non poco :idea:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma dove l'ha scritto?
> e perché queste due non possono? Chi sono? Io posso, quindi misuro!


MA PERCHE' SCIENDI SEMPRE DAL PERO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma dove l'ha scritto?
> e perché queste due non possono? Chi sono? Io posso, quindi misuro!


certo che tu puoi.....
io cosi, a buttarla li......direi farfalla e la dottoressa.....
secondo perplesso....
quindi ne perplesso ne tuba sdi fanno misurare...
che te frega tu c hai occhiverdi.....oh, non scordarti buscopann, misura bene.....quello interessa a me...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> MA PERCHE' SCIENDI SEMPRE DAL PERO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma non so

sono confusa

non é colpa mia...

chi sono? Dove sono? Dove sto andando?... Dov'è finito Owen?


Posso esaminare? E dai...


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

questo DDD, scusate se mi intrometto, mi pare molto offensivo nei confronti di Ultimo.


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se ci sono donne che non possono offrirsi...quei due nomi, di contro nemmeno i corrispettivi maschili di quei due nomi possono partecipare
> mi spiace am e' cosi



quoto approvo e sottoscrivo... col sangue


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certo che tu puoi.....
> io cosi, a buttarla li......direi farfalla e la dottoressa.....
> secondo perplesso....
> quindi ne perplesso ne tuba sdi fanno misurare...
> che te frega tu c hai occhiverdi.....oh, non scordarti buscopann, misura bene.....quello interessa a me...


e sticazzi! Tuba é fratello mio quindi lo esamino come e quanto voglio!


Perpli é anche lui un mezzo fratello acquisito e me lo esamino!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma non so
> 
> sono confusa
> 
> ...


e chi sono io per impedirtelo...Vai ed esamina!!! Sii severa però mi raccomando


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto approvo e sottoscrivo... col sangue



Tu che c'entri?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio,ma qui vogliamo più anche altro far contenta Tebe che ormai su sta cosa dei pannocchioni s'è inchiodata.....peraltro gli studi sul rapporto altezza-lunghezza mi inquietano non poco :idea:



Capisco che la mia proposta dell'automisura non susciti il plauso generale, soprattutto dato l'afflusso di volontarie 

Cmq, considerando le incertezze di misura, le variazioni di altezza e di grandezza delle mani, e la possibile correlazione tra le due... etc etc, ritengo che il metodo dei pugnetti sia sufficientemente affidabile per dare una stima dell'abbondanza, tenendo conto di un lieve bias per il quale gli uomini alti misureranno in media meno pugnetti degli uomini bassi.

Vorrei essere più specifica ma 1-non credo vi importi 2-non ho voglia 3-non ho tempo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e sticazzi! Tuba é fratello mio quindi lo esamino come e quanto voglio!
> 
> 
> Perpli é anche lui un mezzo fratello acquisito e me lo esamino!



E già tutti fratelli adesso.....


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio,ma qui vogliamo più anche altro far contenta Tebe che ormai su sta cosa dei pannocchioni s'è inchiodata.....peraltro gli studi sul rapporto altezza-lunghezza mi inquietano non poco :idea:


Ma mi sembra che pure voici stat bene qui.
Lo chiudo?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto approvo e sottoscrivo... col sangue


Grazie amica:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e sticazzi! Tuba é fratello mio quindi lo esamino come e quanto voglio!
> 
> 
> Perpli é anche lui un mezzo fratello acquisito e me lo esamino!



ho capito che c hai prescia de valuta sti piselli subenormi....ma quel che e' giusto e' giusto...io voglkio pure farfalla in prima linea a valuta'...guarda un po'!
mi sembra corretta e imparziale......
magari e' necessaria un secondo consulto....

W FARFALLA!!! FARFALLA IN PRIMA LINEA!!!! VOGLIAMO FARFALLA, FARFALLA FOR PANNOCCHIS!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*SI*



Lui ha detto:


> questo DDD, scusate se mi intrometto, mi pare molto offensivo nei confronti di Ultimo.


Si,in effetti credo sia stato fatto apposta.Non è carino che si faccia pesare ad ultimo il suo essere ipodotato.Ho un cazzo che è una mannajia,ma non me ne vanto proprio per rispetto a ultimo.Questo 3d andrebbe chiuso.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certo che tu puoi.....
> io cosi, a buttarla li......direi farfalla e la dottoressa.....
> secondo perplesso....
> quindi ne perplesso ne tuba sdi fanno misurare...
> che te frega tu c hai occhiverdi.....oh, non scordarti buscopann, misura bene.....quello interessa a me...


Premesso che credo sia notorio a tutti che io non sono democratico  posso sempre tirarmi indietro e non farmi esaminare  

Peraltro tu da stagista dovresti sapere che la dottoressa non è dottoressa,ma professoressa e pure esimia


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma mi sembra che pure voici stat bene qui.
> Lo chiudo?



No, oh, che cazzo chiudi? Proprio adesso che devo esaminare!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ho capito che c hai prescia de valuta sti piselli subenormi....ma quel che e' giusto e' giusto...io voglkio pure farfalla in prima linea a valuta'...guarda un po'!
> mi sembra corretta e imparziale......
> magari e' necessaria un secondo consulto....
> 
> W FARFALLA!!! FARFALLA IN PRIMA LINEA!!!! VOGLIAMO FARFALLA, FARFALLA FOR PANNOCCHIS!!!








:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Premesso che credo sia notorio a tutti che io non sono democratico  posso sempre tirarmi indietro e non farmi esaminare
> 
> Peraltro tu da stagista dovresti sapere che la dottoressa non è dottoressa,ma professoressa e pure esimia


Antipatico


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma mi sembra che pure voici stat bene qui.
> Lo chiudo?


Vuoi ritrovarti Quintina sotto casa?



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, oh, che cazzo chiudi? Proprio adesso che devo esaminare!



Ecco, appunto

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Premesso che credo sia notorio a tutti che io non sono democratico  posso sempre tirarmi indietro e non farmi esaminare
> 
> Peraltro tu da stagista dovresti sapere che la dottoressa non è dottoressa,ma professoressa e pure esimia


quanto sei bravo a tirare fuori lo stage quando ti fa comodo
hai idea da quanto e' che la professoressa non mi caga? ecco......
e tu non ti sei nemmeno interessato di affiancarmi a qulacun altro....mi avete lasciato in balia delle cose e infatti chiedi a tuba che l altro giorno non mi ricordo su quale thread si parlava di bull e io non sapevo amcno che fosse......
cioe', vabbe che non sei democratico, ma questo si chiama fascismo cognitivo!


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quanto sei bravo a tirare fuori lo stage quando ti fa comodo
> hai idea da quanto e' che la professoressa non mi caga? ecco......
> e tu non ti sei nemmeno interessato di affiancarmi a qulacun altro....mi avete lasciato in balia delle cose e infatti chiedi a tuba che l altro giorno non mi ricordo su quale thread si parlava di bull e io non sapevo amcno che fosse......
> cioe', vabbe che non sei democratico, ma questo si chiama fascismo cognitivo!


vabbeh ho capito,ti prendo come stagista.....contenta?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Antipatico


lo so,ma tanto non sono pannocchione.  ti evito una delusione


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh ho capito,ti prendo come stagista.....contenta?



mi stai dando il contentino???


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh ho capito,ti prendo come stagista.....contenta?


Mi raccomando, comincia con metti la cera, leva la cera, metti la cera, leva la cera  Sempre prima le basi


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so,ma tanto non sono pannocchione. ti evito una delusione


per questo hai sempre gli occhiali: per vergogna.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi stai dando il contentino???


insomma che vorresti per essere contenta?    e se ti si assegna all'esimia professoressa non va bene,se ti piglio io non va bene,se ti piglia Oscuro ti lamenti.......

PS: Miss, stamo a scherzà 



Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi raccomando, comincia con metti la cera, leva la cera, metti la cera, leva la cera  Sempre prima le basi


ovviamente,dottò


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

*poveri sciocchi*

se stavo ad aspetta voi e la cera......
ho comprato dei libri, ho scaricato cose da internet. ora so. 
sapere e' potere.

Ieri l;itigavo con quello, su cogito ergo sum che io condivido.....Quello dice che io vivo per aria insieme agli asini volanti che secondo me, non dico che esistono, ma se qualcuno mi dice: oh c'e' un asino che vola, io mi giro...non si sa mai.....
e quindi io sostenevo che se riesco ad immaginare un asino volante, quindi lo penso, esiste.
lui dice di no e che mi devo fare meno canne.....

boh, cosi, non so perche l ho scritto...forse perche spero che qualcun altro credi che gli asini volino


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> per questo hai sempre gli occhiali: per vergogna.


sempre detto di essere timido,ma qui ci sono delle malfidenti che non vogliono crederci


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> questo DDD, scusate se mi intrometto, mi pare molto offensivo nei confronti di Ultimo.





oscuro ha detto:


> Si,in effetti credo sia stato fatto apposta.Non è carino che si faccia pesare ad ultimo il suo essere ipodotato.Ho un cazzo che è una mannajia,ma non me ne vanto proprio per rispetto a ultimo.Questo 3d andrebbe chiuso.



Che bastardi, state svaccando un treddì serissimo. Io me ne tenevo alla larga per i già noti motivi che voi "bastardi" avete prontamente evidenziato.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma che vorresti per essere contenta?    e se ti si assegna all'esimia professoressa non va bene,se ti piglio io non va bene,se ti piglia Oscuro ti lamenti.......
> 
> PS: Miss, stamo a scherzà
> 
> ...


te lo faccio vedere io scherzare......va bene....sto con te.....so contenta.....voglio proprio vede'....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bastardi, state svaccando un treddì serissimo. Io me ne tenevo alla larga per i già noti motivi che voi "bastardi" avete prontamente evidenziato.


io non ti discrinmo perche hai il pisellino, dopotutto, loro coi piselloni mica sono riusciti a fare una come me.....o no?


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bastardi, state svaccando un treddì serissimo. Io me ne tenevo alla larga per i già noti motivi che voi "bastardi" avete prontamente evidenziato.


ma scusa, ci stai a cuore, e tu invece ........


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *io non ti discrinmo perche hai il pisellino,* dopotutto, loro coi piselloni mica sono riusciti a fare una come me.....o no?


che figlia stronza! e dire che uno li cresce con tanto amore e poi vedi che ti tocca leggere. 

Vado a cambiare il testamento.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che figlia stronza! e dire che uno li cresce con tanto amore e poi vedi che ti tocca leggere.
> 
> Vado a cambiare il testamento.



ma no volevo esssere carina e dire una cosa bella......lo sai che non me ne frega nulla dei soldi......cambialo pure ma non odiarmi....volevo ben dire che nonostante bip bip bip.....guarda cosa hai creato.....
invece coi piselloni, ndo vanno questi???


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bastardi, state svaccando un treddì serissimo. Io me ne tenevo alla larga per i già noti motivi che voi "bastardi" avete prontamente evidenziato.


Io ti ribadisco la mia stima e il mio rispetto per uno che nonostante abbia una larva al posto del cazzo non si è arreso alla vita,e conduce una vita del tutto normale.La mia più sincera stima.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ribadisco la mia stima e il mio rispetto per uno che nonostante abbia una larva al posto del cazzo non si è arreso alla vita,e conduce una vita del tutto normale.La mia più sincera stima.



quoto


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se stavo ad aspetta voi e la cera......
> ho comprato dei libri, ho scaricato cose da internet. ora so.
> sapere e' potere.
> 
> ...


Ma secondo te, se un albero cade nella foresta ma non c'è nessuno, farà rumore oppure no ?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma scusa, ci stai a cuore, e tu invece ........


allora sei scemo vero? cioè a 50anni ancora devo spiegarti come cazzo devi leggere quello che scrivo, cioè che minchia di amico sarei se non ti spiegassi che sei stupido? a 50 anni eh, dico.a,50,anni! 
Io sono quello che sono echissenefrega se sonoquellochesono, ma staisvaccandoiltreddì,anzistatesvaccandoiltreddì e non si fa. capito il discorso? cazzo.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, se un albero cade nella foresta ma non c'è nessuno, farà rumore oppure no ?


si che lo fa.....
ohhhhhhhhhhh....cosa vuoi dirmi? anche tu.......


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma no volevo esssere carina e dire una cosa bella......lo sai che non me ne frega nulla dei soldi......cambialo pure ma non odiarmi....volevo ben dire che nonostante bip bip bip.....guarda cosa hai creato.....
> invece coi piselloni, ndo vanno questi???


sticaz.... cioè:stoquasicazzo! ma sarai lecchina te?

Ok ok mi sciolgo quando mi coccoli.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sticaz.... cioè:stoquasicazzo! ma sarai lecchina te?
> 
> Ok ok mi sciolgo quando mi coccoli.


vieni qui che ti faccio le prume frrr frrr


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ribadisco la mia stima e il mio rispetto per uno che nonostante abbia una larva al posto del cazzo non si è arreso alla vita,e conduce una vita del tutto normale.La mia più sincera stima.


Grazie Claudio. mi sono commosso. gli amici. stoquasicazzo!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vieni qui che ti faccio le prume frrr frrr



:inlove:
Barilla
la
famiglia


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si che lo fa.....
> ohhhhhhhhhhh....cosa vuoi dirmi? anche tu.......


Niente. Era purparlè


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente. Era purparlè


 capisco..


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> cazzo.



quello che non riesco a capire è il perchè parli menzionando cose non tue.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> capisco..


Che hai capito ?


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> capisco..


Tuba ha il pannocchione.
Certificato.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> quello che non riesco a capire è il perchè parli menzionando cose non tue.



cazzo  ​ho correggiuto.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi raccomando, comincia con metti la cera, leva la cera, metti la cera, leva la cera  Sempre prima le basi


Solo per capire da che parte stai tu?
Mi si impedisce di esaminare pannocchioni e tu gli dai anche consigli per come gestire l'alunna???!!!
Ma non eri amico mio?!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che hai capito ?


che non ci credi agli asini che volano, o che ne so, ad un budino rosa con il kilt e la cornamusa.....
ma vabbe.....non e' un problema sai.....tanto mi ci lasciano sempre sola in questo tipo di pensieri....
poi pero non stupiamoci se vivo in un mondo tutto mio, di cui nessuno ha la chiave perche nessuno ci vuole venire....


questa era una possibilita'...

una ltra e' che non ho capito, o meglio ho capito, ma faccio finta di non aver capito che anche tu ci credi, cosi non ti vergogni di re a tutti che ci credi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tuba ha il pannocchione.
> Certificato.



Ma questo si sa da anni! 

Devo certificare gli altri!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tuba ha il pannocchione.
> Certificato.


perche?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pare che un'antica unita'di misura bolognese si chiamasse pezzolone........che ne dici?


braccio, pertica, pezzolone. Confermo


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che non ci credi agli asini che volano, o che ne so, ad un budino rosa con il kilt e la cornamusa.....
> ma vabbe.....non e' un problema sai.....tanto mi ci lasciano sempre sola in questo tipo di pensieri....
> poi pero non stupiamoci se vivo in un mondo tutto mio, di cui nessuno ha la chiave perche nessuno ci vuole venire....
> 
> ...


L'altro giorno ho visto uno smartapillo maculato invece. Era la prima volta.
Però poi è arrivato un sorcio mannaro e se lo è mangiato.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma questo si sa da anni!
> 
> Devo certificare gli altri!


E quindi niente misurazione a me ? 

Non sei professionale sappilo, non ti puoi basare sul sentito dire o sulle impressioni. E le cose o non si fanno o si fanno bene............


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho visto uno smartapillo maculato invece. Era la prima volta.
> Però poi è arrivato un sorcio mannaro e se lo è mangiato.


wow, 
qui invece e' pieno di papicciogalline, cioe, sono un po papere un po picconi e un po galline.....
al parco vicino casa mia, ci sono gli animali tra cui il canguriglio.......(il mara della patagonia)
ti ho gia parlato delle mie frappagnole......
che mondo fatato ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> wow,
> qui invece e' pieno di papicciogalline, cioe, sono un po papere un po picconi e un po galline.....
> al parco vicino casa mia, ci sono gli animali tra cui il canguriglio.......(il mara della patagonia)
> ti ho gia parlato delle mie frappagnole......
> che mondo fatato ahhhhhhhh


Dimmi la verità, tu hai scelto la pillola Rossa come Neo, invece di quella Blu


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dimmi la verità, tu hai scelto la pillola Rossa come Neo, invece di quella Blu


no ho preso IM, italiana media, sai quella storia che usiamo solo il 20% del cervello? con quella lo uso solo il 2%


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E quindi niente misurazione a me ?
> 
> Non sei professionale sappilo, non ti puoi basare sul sentito dire o sulle impressioni. E le cose o non si fanno o si fanno bene............



Non mi basi sul sentito dire: Ho sentito i gemiti!

comunque ti misuro fratello, tranquillo


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non mi basi sul sentito dire: Ho sentito i gemiti!
> 
> comunque ti misuro fratello, tranquillo


i gemiti??????
ommadonnamia, ma che fai origli??


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non mi basi sul sentito dire: Ho sentito i gemiti!
> 
> comunque ti misuro fratello, tranquillo


I gemiti di chi?


----------



## Eliade (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Ce n é qualcuno con la micro pannocchia.
> Ma non é il 3d giusto.
> :mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> i gemiti??????
> ommadonnamia, ma che fai origli??



Guarda, non ho proprio origliato... Credo che li abbiano sentiti anche quelli che erano a cena da Rafat!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non mi basi sul sentito dire: Ho sentito i gemiti!
> 
> comunque ti misuro fratello, tranquillo


A te solo i gemiti ti fanno sentì ? Come mai questa cosa ? Mi ricordo che un persona addirittura ti ci voleva telefonare 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Guarda, non ho proprio origliato... Credo che li abbiano sentiti anche quelli che erano a cena da Rafat!


----------



## Eliade (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Feather SUPER pannocchione.
> Me lo sento.
> 
> Pure tu caro manda foto pannocchiata a tebina che deve certificare.


Quoto!!!!


----------



## Eliade (13 Febbraio 2014)

Si potrebbe avere un riepilogo delle misure? :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si potrebbe avere un riepilogo delle misure? :carneval:


Come solito parlano parlano ma numeri non ne sono uscuti


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Guarda, non ho proprio origliato... Credo che li abbiano sentiti anche quelli che erano a cena da Rafat!


e chi era la gemitrice?


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*E si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Come solito parlano parlano ma numeri non ne sono uscuti


Con i miei numeri finiscono sulla sedia a rotelle....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e chi era la gemitrice?



E secondo te chi era?
io non so, ero in bagno...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con i miei numeri finiscono sulla sedia a rotelle....


A te ci penso io


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E secondo te chi era?
> io non so, ero in bagno...


pero scusa....se proprio vogliamo essere onestamente intellettuali, i gemiti potevano pure no provenire da una penetrazione......magari c ha il pannocchino ma le mani da fata.....non puoi sapere......a maggior ragione se stavi in bgano.....


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> A te ci penso io


Apparecchia er culo che te ce magno sopra...!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pero scusa....se proprio vogliamo essere onestamente intellettuali, i gemiti potevano pure no provenire da una penetrazione......magari c ha il pannocchino ma le mani da fata.....non puoi sapere......a maggior ragione se stavi in bgano.....



No no, fidati

c'ha er pannocchione!


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A te ci penso io


anche no


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No no, fidati
> 
> c'ha er pannocchione!


e allora perche devi misusarlo se gia lo sai?

poi non sapevo che anche alla vostra eta si facessero ste cose adolescenziali in cui i due vanno a trombettare in camera lsciando la terza amica da sola in sala.....
ragazzinate


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche no



Allora te fatti misurare!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Apparecchia er culo che te ce magno sopra...!


bene, faccio una scappata qui per parlare di busineSSSSSSSSSSS e guarda te che devo vedere. Oh tempora, oh mores...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e allora perche devi misusarlo se gia lo sai?
> 
> poi non sapevo che anche alla vostra eta si facessero ste cose adolescenziali in cui i due vanno a trombettare in camera lsciando la terza amica da sola in sala.....
> ragazzinate


No infatti ero in bagno!

ma alla vostra età che? Eh?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Apparecchia er culo che te ce magno sopra...!


tu hai detto che ti mettevi a dieta a partire da subito,vero?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene, faccio una scappata qui per parlare di busineSSSSSSSSSSS e guarda te che devo vedere. Oh tempora, oh mores...


Sbri ci ho messo mesi a convincerlo non rovinarmi tutto per favore


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Ah*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene, faccio una scappata qui per parlare di busineSSSSSSSSSSS e guarda te che devo vedere. Oh tempora, oh mores...


Ah bella vale pure per te,guarda che do pure dipendenza....!


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



perplesso ha detto:


> tu hai detto che ti mettevi a dieta a partire da subito,vero?


In effetti si,neanche un panino?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No infatti ero in bagno!
> 
> ma alla vostra età che? Eh?


guarda che posso fare pure peggio....tu hai le evidences e non vuoi shararle con noi.....
ma che storia e'?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti si,neanche un panino?


sì certo....seduto sul muretto.    senza apparecchiare nulla


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Vabbè*



perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo....seduto sul muretto.    senza apparecchiare nulla


Vabbè,però così castri la mia vena poetica....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti si,neanche un panino?


non ti preoccupare, ci sono sempre io, ho il culo elevatore.....basta fare i muscoli e se voglio ti imbocco direttamente dal paitto sul culo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti si,neanche un panino?


Vuoi ignorarlo?!
Pranzo completo non ti preoccupare


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare, ci sono sempre io, ho il culo elevatore.....basta fare i muscoli e se voglio ti imbocco direttamente dal paitto sul culo


Ma il tuo è un culo angelico,candido,algido,un culo buono e ingenuo.


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi ignorarlo?!
> Pranzo completo non ti preoccupare


Il profitterol con la punta rosa ooò'porto io eh?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il profitterol con la punta rosa ooò'porto io eh?


Lo davo per scontato


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il tuo è un culo angelico,candido,algido,un culo buono e ingenuo.


in effetti, e' un culo mai culato......ok, mi faccio portare via il fiore e ripasso....


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> in effetti, e' un culo mai culato......ok, mi faccio portare via il fiore e ripasso....


Ma pure tu...capito?sei troppo dolce,non mi inspiri violenza anorettale.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi ignorarlo?!
> Pranzo completo non ti preoccupare





oscuro ha detto:


> Il profitterol con la punta rosa ooò'porto io eh?





farfalla ha detto:


> Lo davo per scontato


faccio sempre presente che un certo rottweiler ha finito i femori per giocare.......


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma pure tu...capito?sei troppo dolce,non mi inspiri violenza anorettale.



e non possiamo fare le cose dolcemente?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e non possiamo fare le cose dolcemente?


Con Oscuro ? Ahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tu che c'entri?



devo supportare Farfalla.



farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie amica:smile:



prego cara


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> devo supportare Farfalla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amica puoi evitare di continuare a leggere?! Grazie 
E dai da mangiare a Yuma. Grazie


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amica puoi evitare di continuare a leggere?! Grazie
> E dai da mangiare a Yuma. Grazie


ho già letto... fottiti


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Dov'è l'ufficio certificazioni?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ho già letto... fottiti


Ammmicccaaaa


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ammmicccaaaa



io ti difendo... e poi???


----------



## Eliade (13 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come solito parlano parlano ma numeri non ne sono uscuti


Tutto fumo e niente arrosto..allora...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto fumo e niente arrosto..allora...


Ti stupisci?


----------



## Eliade (13 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti stupisci?


Purtroppo si, è grave?


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, è grave?


guai 
a chi non si stupisce mai.
ho detto


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah bella vale pure per te,guarda che do pure dipendenza....!


a coso, guarda che è un pezzo che me sò disintossicata....!


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io ti difendo... e poi???


Amicaaaaaaaaaa sappi che mi sono beccata un rosso per questo


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Amicaaaaaaaaaa sappi che mi sono beccata un rosso per questo


C'E' QUALCUNO CHE SE LI DEVE  LEVARE...IN 3 SECONDI NE ABBIAMO PRESI PURE IO TUBA E WOLF.... :d
EVVAI COL TANGO!!


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> C'E' QUALCUNO CHE SE LI DEVE LEVARE...IN 3 SECONDI NE ABBIAMO PRESI PURE IO TUBA E WOLF.... :d
> EVVAI COL TANGO!!


:danza:


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

si si, c'è proprio qualcuno che smanetta a zonzo. speriamo si stia divertendo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> C'E' QUALCUNO CHE SE LI DEVE  LEVARE...IN 3 SECONDI NE ABBIAMO PRESI PURE IO TUBA E WOLF.... :d
> EVVAI COL TANGO!!



Anche io circa 15 minuti fa ma evito di pubblicizzarli.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si si, c'è proprio qualcuno che smanetta a zonzo. speriamo si stia divertendo.


_porco_​


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

a proposito di pannocchioni: buone le pannocchie alla brace con sopra il burro salato.


non c'entra un XXXXX ma ..............


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche io circa 15 minuti fa ma evito di pubblicizzarli.


siamo proprio uguali io e te


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> a proposito di pannocchioni: buone le pannocchie alla brace con sopra il burro salato.
> 
> 
> non c'entra un XXXXX ma ..............



Vedere il post di prima e aggiungere il numero 2


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> siamo proprio uguali io e te


tale padre tale figlia.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tale padre tale figlia.


quanto amore circola....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> siamo proprio uguali io e te



Fermatiiiiiiiiiiii! non guardare io mio avatar! auahaahaaahaaha


:bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quanto amore circola....



invidia tesoro mio, invidia.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> invidia tesoro mio, invidia.


secondo me Lui ci vuole bene


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> secondo me Lui ci vuole bene


manc po cazz!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> manc po cazz!


lo vedi


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*A*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a coso, guarda che è un pezzo che me sò disintossicata....!


A furia de spinte e de chiappe rosse vedi che te torna...fidate.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> secondo me Lui ci vuole bene



 dici? ma manco po caz!


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo vedi


tu hai un solo difetto: hai assunto a padre Ultimo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo vedi



ha la panza, non se lo vede. vabbè la panza.... see!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tu hai un solo difetto: hai assunto a padre Ultimo.



aò compà pure PARRINO ORA? ahaahhahahahaa "padre Ultimo" beddamatri!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tu hai un solo difetto: hai assunto a padre Ultimo.


perche volevo arrivare a te


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ha la panza, non se lo vede. vabbè la panza.... see!


papa!!!!!! madonnina parabolica......


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche volevo arrivare a te




:rofl:
Da piccola mi dicesti: papy da grande voglio farmi suora. Non acconsentì, ma noto che ci tenti a diventarla.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> papa!!!!!! madonnina parabolica......



Strano...... :rofl:


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> manc po cazz!


nemmeno a me?


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche volevo arrivare a te


e tuttu stu giru accussì largo aveuto a fare? miiiii, strana si.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl:
> Da piccola mi dicesti: papy da grande voglio farmi suora. Non acconsentì, ma noto che ci tenti a diventarla.


ahahahahaahahahha, dici??? io pensavo vi avrebbe ribalatato di qua  di la, di su di giu....invece dici che....poca roba vero?


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl:
> Da piccola mi dicesti: papy da grande voglio farmi suora. Non acconsentì, ma noto che ci tenti a diventarla.


tu sai chissì, veru? è inutile ca to scrivu.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> e tuttu stu giru accussì largo aveuto a fare? miiiii, strana si.


no io ero stata chiarissima, ma tu avevi farfalla in testa sicche'.....non ti sei accorto....
cioe' e' colpa tua.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahahaahahahha, dici??? io pensavo vi avrebbe ribalatato di qua  di la, di su di giu....invece dici che....poca roba vero?



dico dico. vero vero. :mrgreen: 

e non ridere sulle disgrazie, non è giusto.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno a me?


cosa centri tu: tu sei nel mio cuore. (preparati per farfalla)

parlo di Ultimo e Miss, soprattutto di Ultimo, Miss qualche speranza la ha.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tu sai chissì, veru? è inutile ca to scrivu.



minchia se lo so..! statti mutu! :rofl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> dico dico. vero vero. :mrgreen:
> 
> e non ridere sulle disgrazie, non è giusto.


scusa hai ragione.
ne abbiamo parlato tante volte di questa mia mancabza di rispetto quando rido delle disgrazie altrui.
scusa


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche io circa 15 minuti fa ma evito di pubblicizzarli.


anche io di solito ma ce ne siamo beccati uno anche io e Leda. Tanto per dire che oggi va così


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no io ero stata chiarissima, ma tu avevi farfalla in testa sicche'.....non ti sei accorto....
> cioe' e' colpa tua.


mi sono accorto, ma come facevo con farfy: avrei dovuta mandarla a ..........


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> mi sono accorto, ma come facevo con farfy: avrei dovuta mandarla a ..........


ho capito.....ma...cioe'.....a me andava bene pure una cosa a tre....ma tu non l hai capito,....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa hai ragione.
> ne abbiamo parlato tante volte di questa mia mancabza di rispetto quando rido delle disgrazie altrui.
> scusa


Ecco, mia figlia. l'adoro.

Vabbè tesoro, se vuoi puoi anche continuare, ti do il permesso, massacralo.


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> cosa centri tu:* tu sei nel mio cuore*. (preparati per farfalla)
> 
> parlo di Ultimo e Miss, soprattutto di Ultimo, Miss qualche speranza la ha.



:inlove:


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ho capito.....ma...cioe'.....a me andava bene pure una cosa a tre....ma tu non l hai capito,....


non questo non lo avevo capito.

ma dimmi, la pannocchia l'hai mai assagiata?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non questo non lo avevo capito.
> 
> ma dimmi, la pannocchia l'hai mai assagiata?


si mi piace come a te, sale e burro


----------



## passante (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma é un censimento!!!!
> Madonna quanto sei prevenuto.
> Uffi.
> Guarda che non dici se hai il pannocchione ti auguro di rimanere chiuso tre ore in ascensore con giovannardi,binetti e il trota.
> ...


Minkia. 

anche se, è quando scrivi queste cose so che mi vuoi bene. 


p.s.
chiesto a matteo permesso per pubblicazione misure. negato. dice che me la saprò cavare anche in ascensore. mah.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> cosa centri tu: tu sei nel mio cuore. (preparati per farfalla)
> 
> parlo di Ultimo e Miss, soprattutto di Ultimo, Miss qualche speranza la ha.





Lui ha detto:


> mi sono accorto, ma come facevo con farfy: avrei dovuta mandarla a ..........





Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:



:clava:


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :clava:


non mi paiono cose che ti riguardino


----------



## Eliade (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guai
> a chi non si stupisce mai.
> ho detto


Meno male...


----------



## Eliade (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> a proposito di pannocchioni: buone le pannocchie alla brace con sopra il burro salato.
> 
> 
> non c'entra un XXXXX ma ..............


Slurp...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sempre detto di essere timido,ma qui ci sono delle malfidenti che non vogliono crederci


Si vabbe' ...Fra Francesco sei miiiiiii:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Buscopann ha detto:


> Dov'è l'ufficio certificazioni?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che mito


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah bella vale pure per te,guarda* che do pure dipendenza*....!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:hai culo che la Giovanardi-Fini è stata dichiarata incostituzionale :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

ma alla fine cosa si è deciso per la misurazione?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma alla fine cosa si è deciso per la misurazione?


La pannocchia che ha postato busco .. Un po' troppo a punta :singleeye: Ma insomma


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La pannocchia che ha postato busco .. Un po' troppo a punta :singleeye: Ma insomma



sì ma chi misura? si è proposto qualcun altro/a oltre a me?


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La pannocchia che ha postato busco .. Un po' troppo a punta :singleeye: Ma insomma


I peli sul glande danno diritto a centimentri supplementari? Io me li faccio col rasoio elettrico. Così poi con la ricrescita c'è l'effetto carta vetrata

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> sì ma chi misura? si è proposto qualcun altro/a oltre a me?


Qualcun altro .... La vedo dura :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I peli sul glande danno diritto a centimentri supplementari? Io me li faccio col rasoio elettrico. Così poi con la ricrescita c'è l'effetto carta vetrata
> 
> Buscopann


Era buonissima l'erba  Quanto cacchio son lunghi :singleeye:


----------



## Principessa (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si mi piace come a te, sale e burro


La mia patata non ti piace più???


----------



## Principessa (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dov'è l'ufficio certificazioni?


Sei tu????


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I peli sul glande danno diritto a centimentri supplementari? Io me li faccio col rasoio elettrico. Così poi con la ricrescita c'è l'effetto carta vetrata
> 
> Buscopann


Che coppia saremmo.
Tu con il pannocchione che scartavetra le patate io con i soffocotti a squalo.

Sposami


----------



## Principessa (13 Febbraio 2014)

Chi è stato????


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

io mi sono rotto il cazzo...
 di tutte queste allusioni.
pannocchioni si o pannocchioni no.

se qualcuna me lo chiede esplicitamente...
 giuro che gli posto il ciufoletto.
almeno avrà un unità di misura!

però poi voglio ...la patatina.


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che coppia saremmo.
> Tu con il pannocchione che scartavetra le patate io con i soffocotti a squalo.
> 
> Sposami



sto soffrendo di gelosia...
come puoi farmi questo?
lui il pannocchione non ce l'ha...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io mi sono rotto il cazzo...
> di tutte queste allusioni.
> pannocchioni si o pannocchioni no.
> 
> ...


Anche se te lo chiedo io?


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche se te lo chiedo io?


giuro che te lo posto.
tu che mi posti?????
attenta però al tuba...non vorrei che ci rimanesse male.
comunque, sono pronto al confronto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> giuro che te lo posto.
> tu che mi posti?????
> attenta però al tuba...non vorrei che ci rimanesse male.
> comunque, sono pronto al confronto.


Spider io ti credo sulla parola.
Tu sei senz'altro un uomo d'onore.
Anch'io mi rompo le balle di tante chiacchiere, e ti dirò che forse, in una certa misura e assieme a tanto altro, è stato uno dei motivi per cui ho cominciato un certo percorso.
Io ti posterei senz'altro il mio lato b perché....è eversivo :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Spider io ti credo sulla parola.
> Tu sei senz'altro un uomo d'onore.
> Anch'io mi rompo le balle di tante chiacchiere, e ti dirò che forse, in una certa misura e assieme a tanto altro, è stato uno dei motivi per cui ho cominciato un certo percorso.
> Io ti posterei senz'altro il mio lato b perché....è eversivo :mrgreen:


Iscritta di default alla mostra del culo:smile:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Spider io ti credo sulla parola.
> Tu sei senz'altro un uomo d'onore.
> Anch'io mi rompo le balle di tante chiacchiere, e ti dirò che forse, in una certa misura e assieme a tanto altro, è stato uno dei motivi per cui ho cominciato un certo percorso.
> Io ti posterei senz'altro il mio lato b perché....è eversivo :mrgreen:


No,ma fammi capire perchè mi lasci sempre con il pisello fra le mani?


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sto soffrendo di gelosia...
> come puoi farmi questo?
> lui il pannocchione non ce l'ha...


Come OSI dirmi queste cose?
Tu. Proprio tu.
A me.
A me che...io che...:inlove:


Mostro

:blank:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ma fammi capire perchè mi lasci sempre con il pisello fra le mani?


Ma tu non ce l'avevi la foto del mio lato b eversivo?
l'ultima volta che sono stata a Roma mi avevano fatto pure una sanzione anale, c'è anche il verbale.

:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu non ce l'avevi la foto del mio lato b eversivo?
> l'ultima volta che sono stata a Roma mi avevano fatto pure una sanzione anale, c'è anche il verbale.
> 
> :rotfl:


Chiara io sono come la sorà maria tutti la vogliono e nessuno sà pijà....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara io sono come la sorà maria tutti la vogliono e nessuno sà pijà....


Però prometti sempre che vieni a Vicenza e ogni volta che in stazione arriva il freccia argento non scendi mai


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però prometti sempre che vieni a Vicenza e ogni volta che in stazione arriva il freccia argento non scendi mai


Ma io non sapevo che a vicenza avete pure una stazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io non sapevo che a vicenza avete pure una stazione.


E come no? :rotfl:
C'è pure la galleria


----------



## Caciottina (14 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara io sono come la sorà maria tutti la vogliono e nessuno sà pijà....


E ' la suora camilla...dio mio


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E come no? :rotfl:
> C'è pure la galleria


Me stai a cojonà vero?Adesso a vicenza avete pure la fermata del treno e la stazione con la galleria....e chi cazzo prende il treno per venire a vicenza scusa?a fare cosa?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> e chi cazzo prende il treno per venire a vicenza scusa?a fare cosa?:mrgreen:


a trombare: con chi,  te lo lascio immaginare.


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Ah*



Lui ha detto:


> a trombare: con chi,  te lo lascio immaginare.


Scusa:io devo prendere un treno,andare in una città che non conosce nessuno,dove non c'è una cazzo da fare e da vedere, fare tanti kilometri per una trombata?Ma questa deve avere il culo d'oro,come minimo....!


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

dicono, vox populi, che le parla. Chissà cosa dirà.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me stai a cojonà vero?Adesso a vicenza avete pure la fermata del treno e la stazione con la galleria....e chi cazzo prende il treno per venire a vicenza scusa?a fare cosa?:mrgreen:


mah io una pasta e fagioli ed un baccalà alla vicentina innaffiati da un prosecco del luogo me li farei anche volentieri


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> dicono, vox populi, che le parla. Chissà cosa dirà.


A si?e allora a gli farò perdere la parola....


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2014)

*esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> mah io una pasta e fagioli ed un baccalà alla vicentina innaffiati da un prosecco del luogo me li farei anche volentieri


Io dovrei partire da roma dico ROMA per andar a mangiare la pasta a fagioli che mi fa schifo al cazzo come il baccalà,e sono pure astemio.....Ma si permetti me ne vado ai castelli un bel piatto di pasta cacio e pepe,un bel sole,e tante belle donne.:mrgreen:E dajie!


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A si?e allora a gli farò perdere la parola....


nel senso che gli (riferito a esso) tappi la "bocca"?


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah io una pasta e fagioli ed un baccalà alla vicentina innaffiati da un prosecco del luogo me li farei anche volentieri


t'ha forse invitato qualcuno?


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> nel senso che gli (riferito a esso) tappi la "bocca"?


Che allusione volgare,sei sempre il solito terrone.No,gliè rompo proprio er culo.


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

scusate, coglionazzi, perchè non ci si incontra? io, te (oscuro) l'altro (perplesso) e l'Ultimo?


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che allusione volgare,sei sempre il solito terrone.No,gliè rompo proprio er culo.


noto che da un po di tempo ti sei occhialuto anche tu: non ne basta già uno?


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



Lui ha detto:


> scusate, coglionazzi, perchè non ci si incontra? io, te (oscuro) l'altro (perplesso) e l'Ultimo?


Ma magari...andiamo a ostia a vedere chi piscia più lontano,ultimo fuori concorso...!:up:


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma magari...andiamo a ostia a vedere chi piscia più lontano,ultimo fuori concorso...!:up:


minchia ... m'immagino ultimo a roma, biondo caschetto e con la voce del padrino, lui che non è anadto mai oltre Palermo. Ci sarebbe da scassarsi dalle risate. Io l'ho conosciuto, che tipo, tutto raggrinzito, piccolo, insignificante. Pensa che per farsi bello aveva nel suo ufficio tutta una serie di poster di donne nude attaccate ai muri e su ognuno c'era una dedica: " al mio amato pisellino"


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> scusate, coglionazzi, perchè non ci si incontra? io, te (oscuro) l'altro (perplesso) e l'Ultimo?


a Vicenza?


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a Vicenza?


noooooo, roma ostia.


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> noooooo, roma ostia.



ah ok!


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dovrei partire da roma dico ROMA per andar a mangiare la pasta a fagioli che mi fa schifo al cazzo come il baccalà,e sono pure astemio.....Ma si permetti me ne vado ai castelli un bel piatto di pasta cacio e pepe,un bel sole,e tante belle donne.:mrgreen:E dajie!


eh a me invece il prosecco garba parecchio.....



Lui ha detto:


> t'ha forse invitato qualcuno?


qualcuno ha domandato il tuo parere?


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2014)

Direi che il censimento pannocchioni di tradì sia concluso.


----------

